# National Trust - NOT friendly!!



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Went to Little Morton Hall yesterday (Sat) and highly recomend it BUT............

As we parked the attendant came over and told us to park in the back area behind the trees which were 'reserved for MH's' I asked why and after a short tell-tale pause he said that they saved the front areas for cars!!!!!!! I didnt bother asking further. We had my aged parents with us too who had to walk further.

What is the logic in this? We have a T4 and is smaller than many cars including the merc parked in the front!!

I always thought the NT were a funny bunch but please.......... are we THAT unsightly!


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

NT very fond of using Height Barriers too imo!
Now, they could ofer aire type facilities under Stopover campaign perhaps - providing they remove the broom handle first  [-X 



8)


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

twooks said:


> aire type facilities


 :?:

I've got a lot to learn! :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Denise said:


> I've got a lot to learn! :wink:


Hi Denise

Have a look at Peejays "Beginners Guide to Aires" under 'Guides' on the left hand side of this page.

You'll then get a feel for why some of us like to visit France with its motorhome friendly atmosphere.


----------



## 91672 (May 1, 2005)

*National \trust not MH friendly*

 From experience in Northern Ireland *DO NOT TRUST THE NATIONAL TRUST*


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the site highplainsdrifter, but, you can't get away with a post like that - c'mon and spill the beans, what did they do to you? 
I know a friend of mine who went on car park at a Trust property [fully paid up members badge and everything] and got back to find height barriers blocking them in and an attendant without a key. [The same attendant who had been around when they parked their van!!]

8)


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

I think that your attendant couldn't stand the high level of design and is just jealous about you having a T4 something that he perhaps can't afford.

B.T.W I found the NT in North Ireland very friendly!!

Leo


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Ok, let's go for it.........

The National Trust are the top fuddy duddies of the Western World.

Their membership often, (but not always, of course 8O ), comprises a strange mixture of the self-employed but ill-informed and uninterested who happen to have discovered a tax dodge, and stuffy old right wing dimmies with money to spare.

The NTS wrongly perceives itself to be representing the establishment. They perceive motorhome owners (wrongly?) and campervan owners rightly(!) to be representing something other than the establishment.

Their ethos is preservation - they only pay lip service to conservation.

If they ever got their own way the whole of Britain would be a museum.

Your thoughts?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Friends from the NE have been members for years, there are quite a few properties reasonably close to them and they used to take the kids.
I have little experience, what I've had has put me off !! but I can't really fault your argument, they do need to join the rest of the human race. YHA used to have a similar very upper middle class approach - always avoided them in the Uk as well. 
Not entirely sure about the difference between preservation and conservation, but 'set in aspic' springs to mind. :twisted: 


8)


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Totally agree Noomo.

They are starting to take note that there was (and is) life outside of the landed gentry and their homes etc. They seem to consider anything remotely in the 'real world' not worthy of consideration. As well as the fox hunting thing - thats another storey.

We joined last year but doubt that we will renew.

The experience I stated above hurt me quit a bit since it effectivly made me a second class person even though I pay the same as others and should be honoured to be a member but dont expect the same service.

The world they depict never existed.

also agree with the


> They perceive motorhome owners (wrongly?) and campervan owners rightly(!) to be representing something other than the establishment.


 :thumbleft:

A


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Chuggaluggs said:


> also agree with the
> 
> 
> > They perceive motorhome owners (wrongly?) and campervan owners rightly(!) to be representing something other than the establishment.
> ...


bit rough on motorhomers tho boys, you're both quite mad   
and determined to get us campervanners a bad [worse] name. 
and the really bad news is you're gonna get even worse as you get older -[well - I did :wink: ]

8)


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

> you're gonna get even worse as you get older


Jeez, that's a relief. :lol:

Talking 'bout my generation.............

Hope I die before I get.......... sensible!


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Hi Denise
> Have a look at Peejays "Beginners Guide to Aires" under 'Guides' on the left hand side of this page.
> 
> You'll then get a feel for why some of us like to visit France with its motorhome friendly atmosphere.


Thanks, will have a look - am thinking of doing France next year as my sister has just bought a place there


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

Noomo said:


> The NTS wrongly perceives itself to be representing the establishment. They perceive motorhome owners (wrongly?) and campervan owners rightly(!) to be representing something other than the establishment.


Being a bit thick here, but can't see what you're saying? Are you saying MH owners ARE establishment, and CV owners aren't? :?

I think the NTs biggest fear is any van that looks like it might contain hippies - shock, horror, we don't want those sort in our car parks!

I wonder if I'll be a bit more welcomed when I get my coach-built :wink:


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Oh, hell, you expect me to know what I'm saying?

No, what I'm pretty sure I'm saying is that neither MH nor campervan owners are perceived by the NT to be sufficiently "of the establishment". We may not be rabidly anti-establishment, but we're sufficiently non-conformist and individual to confuse them.

OK, ya drug-crazed hippy?


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

Clear as mud, Noomo! :hippy2: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Ah, Glastonbury mud.


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

I wish! Can't go there because I can't take the dogs


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

(Swerving back onto target), perhaps the National Trust will host a big festival one day? :wink:


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahaahahahh <gasp for air > hahahahahahahahahahahaahahah

(like at Stonehenge? :wink: )


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Doing a handbrake turn right OFF target................

Talking of 'The Who' I redisgovered a track called - 'GOING MOBILE'

You should check it out - Our sentiments exactly

:blob: 

A


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Agree entirely with what has been said about the stuffy attitude of the NT and many of their Stewards.

However, don't forget that the Trust have succeeded in buying up thousands of acres of coastal and hill country areas that are available for us all (Members or not) to walk on in total freedom. What this means for us all is that these areas are pretty safe from the obscene development that we see all along the coast in Spain, for example, where beautiful areas are being flattened to build grotesque apartment blocks and artificially pretty golf courses. 

I can tolerate their stuffiness if the Trust manage to succeed in conserving (or preserving) these beautiful areas and for that we should be very thankful and even contribute a few quid each year, whether they like foxes or not.

Sorry to be a little serious but I get angry when I see the countryside being destroyed elsewhere in Europe by the 'men in suits' and always feel grateful for what the Trust has achieved since formation in preserving wild places in the UK. 

In any case, I do agree that their attitude is changing and was surprised to see all the family facilities at Belton House in Lincolnshire when I visited there a few weeks ago. 

Steve


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, fair dos, we'll allow them that preservation thing, (under certain circumstances and grudgingly!).

Anyway, don't ever lose track of that track, dudes,

*"Watch the police and the taxman miss me................."*

Ooh, you're _such_ a rebel! :lol:


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello All
I'v got to agree with Steve, overall the NT do a good job, and as for taring all members with the same brush is way out. The majority of trust members come from the working class and are members of the trust because they believe in the principles.
With an organisation the size of the trust you're bound to get your fair share of "Jobs for the boy" and upper class whally's, but hell fire just look at the caravan club, camping club and probably this site.
Each should look to thereselves before blacket labeling.
Regards, Eddie


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Quoting me:



> Their membership *often, (but not always*, of course ), comprises a strange mixture........


It was a bit of a wind-up anyway, but see, I did leave some holes in the blanket!


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

What are you guys all wittering on about, we're members of the NT, English Heritage, and Caravan Club but hey, what do we know perhaps we just need to be needed :help: .

And I'm quite a trendy working class 46 year old ( No really) \/ .



Rolley


----------



## 91672 (May 1, 2005)

Lots of experience of the NT in NI ranging from large boulders being placed in the water to stop boat owners (who were members) tying up at quays at NT properties, local people being relieved of their jobs to make way for imported staff, motorhomes being locked in with no warning, razor sharp slate being dumped in the water in areas used by swimmers and children (Got a bad cut myself at that one). They also tried to buy the sea bed of Strangford Lough to stop the boat owners putting down moorings! Dear dear one one occasion they looked people in the locks on the gates suddenly became infected with a substance that looked very like super glue!

PS not all bad experiences though one employee at Castle Ward used to let motorhome and boat owners borrow a key for the gates and leave the toilets open all night. They got rid of him though. A guy with marbles in his mouth and a lousy attitude got the job.


----------

